# MARCH FISHING COMPETITION - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay so the picture must include:
1. Kayak,
2. Entry Numer, 
3. Measuring device

Did I miss anything?

4. Oh yeah and the fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Breambo
Date of Capture : 5/3/08 7am
Location : Lennox Head
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Snapper 81cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 40lb mono, 60lb leader, rumble bait on a Penn GTO230 15-25kg Combo
Conditions (optional) : 10-15knots wsw
Other Comments (optional) erfect conditions picked up two nice snapper and a trevally. :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 1/3/08
Location - Durras lake, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Sand whiting, 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 2kg rod, 500 reel, 3lb line with a popper.
Conditions (optional) Windy, a little cold
Other Comments (optional) New pb for me, stoked!!










On the brag mat.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

[UPGRADE]
Name/UserName of Angler - Jeffo
Date of Capture - 9/3/08
Location - Tootbrush Island - Port Kembla NSW south coast
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bonito 49(ish) cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 12lb mono (schneider)- Shimano Stradic 6000 / Backbone elite 7ft combo. Rapala CD 9 sardine 
Conditions (optional) perfect. slight breeze virtually no swell
Other Comments: Upgraded from a 30cm bream entry


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T- curve
Date of Capture - 05-03-08
Location - spot x :lol: 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass (56cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - strudwick sicstik pro 3-4kg/shimano scorpion 10lb braid with 12lb leader with secret creek 3/8 spinnerbait in purple
Conditions (optional) - almost spot on 
Other Comments (optional) - New PB and stoked!!..say no more!! :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler- Kelly / Gonefishn (comp number 28)
Date of Capture- 02/03/08
Location- Avalon
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Pinky/Snapper 31cm
















Tackle/Line/Lure Used Storm lure lure purple pink white 8lb mono leader 6lb Fierline main line
Conditions (optional) perfect  
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

Outriggerbev -Caught on 1st-3-08-100m out from Sandgate foreshores-sand crab-15 cm ( base of large lateral spine)it was a beauty and a bit lucky as I actually caght it with my sons bart simpsons rod (big name brand!!)-alvey reel 8pound line-the crab was tangled in the line just well enough to land.was full and sweet.caught a catfish as always-(mullet for bait) but thru her back-does anyone know how to cook these??Bev.ps does this get me an entry into this months viking comp being that it is a crab and not a fish!!!)Bev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Name/user name: Dodge
Date:3.3.2008 about 0815
Location: Hinze Dam, GC
Fish: 34 cms Bass
Tackle: 6lb fireline, 8lb vanish, yellow/green Poltergeist P50 XXD
Comment: Windy


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

name/username : rob316
date of capture : 04 mar 2008
location : manly harbour near rock wall entrance
type/size/weight : flathead , 45cm weight unknown
tackle/line/lure used : shimano 6ft baitcaster rod with shakespere baitcaster reel , 4pound berkley line no leader , 3 inch gulp squid new penny , 1 o hook 1/16 jighead .
conditions : blowing 15knot s/se choppy but clear skies and run out tide in 1.3mtrs of water .
other comments : thought i'd better get a fish during midweek for the comp as boating traffic is minimal , to bad the wind is still here , but i have always got a good flatty spot in most conditions that i can fish . Another reason is i wanted to try the sounder i just installed and it works a treat , found my little weedbed alot quicker today just outside the harbour and hooked up straight away , out at 930am and home by 1015am...to bad my digi camera is salted up though , as the thing only works sometimes , it was old anyway and i can't afford a saltwater proof cam , so i'll persevere until it completely carks it .


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Butts
Date of Capture - 2/3/08
Location - Bass Point - Shellharbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bonito 49cm (First from the yak so it's another PB)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 10kg Braid (don't know the brand had it for ages), Lure was a Rapala CD-7 red head and white body.
Conditions - Overcast, strong Southerly and huge seas, unable to fish the bombies due to the conditions.









Butts...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I know its a sad day when I have to enter this fish as my comp entry..... I WAS hoping to turn this little fella into a big kingie or jew, but alas no luck. Shame Davey Shame...

Name/user name: DAvey G
Date: 4.3.2008 
Location: Yowie Bay
Fish: massive (15cm long) yakka
Tackle: does it really matter?
Comment: jeezuz yakkas have soft mouths..


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Not exactly a fish to brag about, but a legal entry into the comp.









Username: Saysme
Fish Type : Bream 26cm 
DTG: 5/3/08 1430 hrs
Location: Soldiers Point Port Stephens
Lure: RMG Scorpion, 4lb fireline, 4lb vanish leader, Abu 650 reel, Ugly stik 5ft 1-2kg.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/user name: Justcrusin
Date: 7.3.2008 
Location: Woy Woy
Fish: 28cm Bream C&R
Tackle: popper
Comment: at least it gets a legal for the comp


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/user name: PoddyMullet (53)
Date: 9.3..2008 
Location: Hastings,WP
Fish: Gummy Shark 85cm
Tackle: Circle hooks on da handline complimented with squid
Comment: Caused mischief with my shark shield, and cost me my best ting for the day!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler; awty
Date of Capture; 8/3/08 
Location; Redcliffe 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ; Snapper 65 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 10lb fireline, 8lb fluro and 30 lb leader, Revo bait caster, 5'8" live fibre. whole smelly pilly
Conditions (optional) 10-15 kts southerly 
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

36 cm Snapper
Wellington Point
Berkely Dropshot rod, Daiwa Samurai reel, 8lb fireline, 16oz size 1 jig and 3" nuc chicken minnow gulp.
March 9


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Name/username: Seadog
Date: 3 March, 2008
Location: Hinze Dam
Fish: 32 cms Bass
Tackle: 6lb fireline, 8lb fluoro, Halco Sorcerer HB lure
Comments: First edible bass and also first ever competition entry


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler -greenhornet -comp no-" 29"
Date of Capture -9/3/2008
Location -Broken creek Yundool vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish -carp-37 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used-light gear using worms, running sinker
Conditions (optional) -warm northeast wind
Other Comments (optional) -desperate to enter the comp i had to resort to the local creek after two dud trips this week


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/username: Cid
Date: 6 March, 2008
Location: Cooks River
Fish: 52cm Silver Trevally
Tackle: 2lb Platypus Braid, 6lb fluoro, Gulp 3" Minnow (Lime Tiger)
Comments: Thought it was a jewie when it first hit. My new PB and sneaks into 3rd on HOF!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Name/UserName: Redphoenix
Date of trip: 1 Mar, 2 Mar, 9 Mar
Location: Around Coochie
Tale of Owe: Forgot to measure my 50ish cm snapper. Caught a couple of legal tailor, but ignored those too, and some mongrel thieved the muddie from my yak-pulled crab pot (leaving me a rear flipper). Caught some beauty prawns the other night in the cast net though!

Red.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Duran
location: south west rocks
Date of Capture: 06/03/08
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: yellowfin tuna 10kg+-
Tackle/Line/Lure Used :halco lure
Conditions (optional)


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

NAME:COUTA 1
DATE OF CAPTURE:8/3/2008
LOCATION:SOUTH NSW
TYPE AND SIZE:AUSTRALIAN BONNITO 40CM
TACKLE:LURE
CONDITIONS:CALM
OTHER COMMENTS:IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE BIG TO WIN...BUT ITS STILL BIGGER THAN SOME


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - Blaen
Date of Capture - 01/03/2008
Location - Oyster Cove, south of Hobart
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - only just over legal at 310 mm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Pirahna Tiburon rod, Diawa Wave 4000 reel, 8lb mono, Berkley Gulp 3" Minnow in Pumpkinseed
Conditions (optional) - fantastic
Other Comments (optional) -Yes I know, no need to comment  , at least it' an entry in the Viking :lol:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

NAME:COUTA1
DATE OF CAPTURE:8/3/2008(MARCH MONTHLY COMP)
LOCATION:SOUTH NSW
TYPE AND SIZE:YELLOWFIN TUNA +-10KG ATTACKING BAIT AS BROUGHT IN
TACKLE:LURE
CONDITION:OPTIONAL
OTHER COMMENTS:FISH RELEASED AS ALREADY HAD ENOUGH FOR A FEED...OTHER PHOTO SHOWS IT WAS CAUGHT FROM A KAYAK


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler : Daveyak
Date of Capture : Sun 9th March 2008
Location : Two Peoples Bay, south coast WA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bonito 58 cm (& 55cm) - a new PB!
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Shimano Spectrum rod, Shimano Sienna 4000 FB reel with 15 lb mono line, 20lb fluoro carbon leader to a Rapala XR-10 Deep lure
Conditions : Overcast with wind picking up from SE.
Other Comments : Went looking for pelagics (like salmon or kings) & found some bonito.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Gamefisher
Date of Capture: 9 March avo
Location: Hunter river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: NONE -- The fish where all on a hunger strike, refused to eat pillie's


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Grimo (comp no. 30)
Date of Capture: 9/3/08
Location: Minnamurra River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 39cm whiting
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Quest, 2kg dropshot S2, sedona 2500, 6lb braid/10lb vanish leader - 1/2 gulp worm
Conditions (optional): windy at first, but glassed of nicely on dark.
Other Comments (optional) : last ditch effort for comp entry (been a very slow week - couldnt get a fish in 3 sessions prior) - rushed home from a wedding in newcastle (hung over as hell), headed out solo after a call to jeff (minding the kids) and proceeded to pump nippers in 2ft of mud/sand. Fended off the countless 3inch bream and sand flies and nailed this new PB (fist of species) in the shallows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Name/UserName : Macfish
Date of Fishing Trip : 7,8,9 March
Location : Lenthalls Dam
Conditions : Crap, South Easterlies 15 - 18 knots and Water that looked like Coffee
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : Peddled near on 20 km for nothing, poor water quality.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

fishydude
3/3/08
Maslins Beach 
KG whiting/35cm
7lb mono and cockle
primo conditions
went well in Carlton cold beer batter with chips....yummo


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh ' #49 dude ' Steele
Date of Capture : 9/3/08
Location : Durras Lake ( South ), NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 56.5cm Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 6'6" Daiwa Heartland, Daiwa Tierra 1500, 4lb Fireline, 6lb Maxima Ultragreen, Ecogear SX40 
Conditions (optional) : Nice day till north easterly turned up, got a few Flathead, Bream and Whiting on new lures.
Other Comments (optional) : Managed a 31cm Redfin, 33cm Bream, 36cm Whiting and a 56.5cm Flathead for this months competition period.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Name/User name : Nodds
Date of capture : 04/03/08
Location : Baroon Pocket Dam
Type/Size of Fish : Australian Bass 30cm
Tackle/line/lure : 6lb braid, Dawn Buster- noddie
Conditions : windy and choppy
Other Comments : Due to the fact the pen i took along for the trip didn't work :? I pointed to my number (46) on the brag mat, I hope that's ok.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Name/User Name : Lee (pcsolutionman)
Date of Capture : 04/03/08
Location : Baroon Pocket Dam
Type/Size of Fish : Australian Bass
Tackle/line/lure used : 6lb Fireline, Dawn Buster Lures-Noddie
Conditions : Sunny morning with gusting winds and a lot of chop.
Other Comments : Because the pen Nodds brought was stuffed I had to point to my number (50) on the brag mat.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName WayneD
Date of Fishing Trip 7,8,9 March
Location Lake Lenthalls
Conditions Perfect weather, coffee coloured water
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) Hooked and lost my first toga. Stoked at the hookup and don't really care that I lost it for some reason. Happy to have hooked it and seen it jump. Almost caught on a Heddon Zara Spook.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Name/UserName Theclick
Date of Fishing Trip the 3rd and the 7th of March
Location Raby Bay
Conditions Average, wind blowing 20 knots on both occasions
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) First time I went out, was trolling an sx40 and scored a number of just undersized bream (how annoying), not to mention a number of small baracouta type things. I head up to the bridges to have a flick, with plenty of bait fish around, i managed 2 undersized bream, then nothing. Wind picked up, started drifting too much and ended up scraping my pinpoint under the bridge :? not good
On the second day.......... again blowing 20 knots. Kept getting hit whilst trolling, but not hooking up, so i turned the drag tighter. Next minute...BANG, something massive hits, runs for a second and then breaks me off, leaving me with line with no sx40 attached  Put another old lure on, and lost that to a snagged up crab pot. Not happy jan. Wind continued to blow me seaward, so i head in, disappointed with my lack of entry . Prolly could have entered the coutas, but im not that cheap.

Stupid brissie weather


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cuda (#19)
Date of Capture: 08/3/08
Location: Jurien Bay, WA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 30cm Gardie
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Hobie Adventure, 6 kilo spin outfit, unweighted squid strip bait.
Other Comments (optional): I am disgusted at my need to enter a gardie into the comp (just like Gatesy is disgusted to be entering a stinky pike)


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

Just in case my crab didnt earn me an entry in the comp -
Outriggerbev-caught sun 9-3-08-Cabbage tree creek-7.00am- using mullet-strips for bait-Bream-37cm-alvey reel-8lb braid-cooked in alfoil with lots of butter-garlic-shallots-potatoes-lemon-Sweet.Bev .photo taken with new dick smith 39 dollar waterproof camera.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Wylie Bay last Saturday,
Both the herring and snook wre caught on lures,
Conditions were calm but overcast.
Snook 48cm
Herring 27.5cm


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler : Southerly
Date of Capture : 2nd March 2008
Location : Balmoral, Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Samson 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : Daiwa TD-S CU 2500 and Procaster X, Gulp minnow 3in Pumkin Seed
Conditions (optional) : 10knts S with rain for added enjoyment!
Other Comments (optional) : a tough day for a very mixed bag, at least it is vaugely respectable for the competition.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff 
Date of Capture: 2-3-08 
Location: Barker Inlet South Australia 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream, 32.5cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Half a Camo worm on a 1/32oz #4 Owner worm hook. GLoomis rod, 2506 Daiwa Airity, 6lb leader


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: March 7, 2008
Location: Clarence River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass, 43cm, in excellent condition
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Pixy, Nitro outlaw, 8lb Briad, Vanish leader, Decoy snap, Rapala glass shad rap retro fitted with Decoy Single hooks
Conditions (optional): Lovely, Sunny, little wind, Sun well up.
Other Comments (optional): Found tucked in under a drop off at the end of a shallow gravel run.
_Profish comp number 54 - In middle of fish!_


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd #60
Date of Capture: 02/03/08
Location: Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor, 43cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, live yakka
Conditions (optional):Here


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done winners - Very worthy fish.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats to all the winners!!!! yay!!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

:shock: ..wow... i know i was stoked with the mumma bass and there were some great fish caught in this months comp but ill take what i can when theres usually some big bluewater entries :lol: Thanks muchly Mr Gatesy and well done to all that participated


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Getting to be a tough comp. Well done everyone. Deserved win Tcurve.

Are you giving everyone a head start Lazybugger. :? :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great results well done everyone and very well deserved T-Curve, that was one thumper of a Bass


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have to say I had forgot I was lucky enough to have won a prize in the comp and was quite surprised when I received a parcel yesterday containing a fantastic JaySea Patriot 65 lure and some AKFF stickers in the mail :? 










Have to say I am stoked with the lure as I haven't too may Deeeeep divers in my collection and its in my favourite colour range (blue/purple 8) )

Must say thanks to the AKFF mods and Admin for the time and effort in running these comps and a HUGE thanks to JaySea Lures for Sponsoring and donating there great lures









Cant wait to give him a swim ;-)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

comgrats mate. Do you ever not catch a bream when you are trying for them?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Every now and then I get some pesky By-catch














































And plenty of baby snapper 










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

